# Icelandic: kickball



## Gavril

The Icelandic word for football/soccer, _knattspyrna, _literally means "ball-kicking". This made me wonder, what is the Icelandic word for kickball (if there is one)? Click here if you're not sure what I mean by "kickball".


----------



## Alxmrphi

Can you clarify the part of speech you're looking for, Gav?
The noun representing _the ball _or the overall translation for the whole_ game_?

Mér er óskiljanlegt


----------



## sindridah

I'm back! 

I believe that we don't even have an Icelandic name of that game.

Hafnarsparkbolti maybe? If i would baptise it


----------



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> Can you clarify the part of speech you're looking for, Gav?
> The noun representing _the ball _or the overall translation for the whole_ game_?



I meant the game, not the ball. I don't know if there's any special kind of ball used for playing kickball -- when schoolchildren play it, they usually use a soccer ball or a general-purpose inflated rubber ball of about the same size (called a "playground ball" in the US -- I'm not sure what other English-speaking countries call it).

Thanks to Sindridah for your suggestion.


----------



## Alxmrphi

sindridah said:


> Hafnarsparkbolti maybe? If i would baptise it



*að skíra* = 
a) baptise
b) give a name to something / name something​"_Baptise_" er með prestinum í kirku, önnur merkingin / þýðingin er rétt hérna.
Ég hefði sagt "_If I was to call it something_" eða "_If I was to name it / give it a name_". 
Ég er bara að láta þig vita !


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Gavril said:


> I'm not sure what other English-speaking countries call it).


 
I've never heard of it - I think it's just a North American thing. In English playgrounds the children play almost exclusively football (as the only ball-game, obviously there are other playground games). I wouldn't expect there to be an Icelandic translation, to be honest.


----------



## sindridah

Alxmrphi said:


> *að skíra* =
> a) baptise
> b) give a name to something / name something​"_Baptise_" er með prestinum í kirku, önnur merkingin / þýðingin er rétt hérna.
> Ég hefði sagt "_If I was to call it something_" eða "_If I was to name it / give it a name_".
> Ég er bara að láta þig vita !



Upz Thanks! I had the feeling something was not right!


----------



## Tjahzi

For the record, I had never heard of _kickball_ and the English wiki article on the subject lacks versions in other languages. 

For the record, don't even British schoolchildren play basketball? In Sweden, you find those baskets on almost every schoolyard, although I'm under the impression that it's more because it's small investment rather than that basketball is actually popular. However, other than that and football, Swedish schoolchildren occasionally play floorball/hockey.


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Eh, now that you mention it, there were some basketball courts in my secondary school (not my primary school, though), and a small minority of the people spending break/lunch playing sports would play basketball. Football was still overwhelmingly the most commonly played sport, though. The tennis courts were used to play football when the fields were muddy.

<football discussion moved to here>


----------

